# Phoebe Rae First Time In Studio



## smoke665 (Apr 3, 2022)

Poor Phoebe is not the camera diva Sadie Mae was. We had to lock Sadie out of the studio, to keep her off the set. Phoebe is still a little timid, and the lights scare her, she runs away if you let go.  Sorry girl, you might as well get used to it. LOL


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 3, 2022)

Look at that face! Bella Bambina!  

Funny, with my cat it's just a blank cold stare.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 3, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> Look at that face! Bella Bambina!
> 
> Funny, with my cat it's just a blank cold stare.



Phoebe came to us in Feb as a rescue. Her first life wasn't the best, as a result she's pretty timid and afraid of new things. This weekend has been tough for her. First she had to share the house with two little girls all weekend, then she went to the scary Lowes place, and finally pictures. Think she'll sleep good tonight.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 4, 2022)

Very nice shot.....


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 4, 2022)

@Jeff15 thank you


----------



## terri (Apr 4, 2022)

It's a cute shot!  From her expression, she's just trying to be a good dog regardless of what her crazy human wants her to do.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 4, 2022)

terri said:


> It's a cute shot!  From her expression, she's just trying to be a good dog regardless of what her crazy human wants her to do.



That was her "deer in the headlight" expression.😁 In her defense though she did well considering her extreme anxiety with thunder and lightning.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 6, 2022)

That's a wonderful shot! Look at that face!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 8, 2022)

Well, first off, Bless you for adopting her. She looks like Sadie. She's lovely and I feel for any creature that's been abused. Hopefully karma deals with her past tormentors. I know she will come around eventually. Patience is virtuous!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 8, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Well, first off, Bless you for adopting her. She looks like Sadie. She's lovely and I feel for any creature that's been abused. Hopefully karma deals with her past tormentors. I know she will come around eventually. Patience is virtuous!



Thanks. There's a few breed specific resemblances but she'll never replace Sadie. The American Brittany Foster Mom for both Sadie and Phoebe called Sadie "That once in a lifetime" dog that checked ALL the boxes. Phoebe is special in her own way. As she becomes more secure in her surroundings her real personality is starting to emerge.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 8, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> Phoebe came to us in Feb as a rescue. Her first life wasn't the best, as a result she's pretty timid and afraid of new things. This weekend has been tough for her. First she had to share the house with two little girls all weekend, then she went to the scary Lowes place, and finally pictures. Think she'll sleep good tonight.


We’ve had Harlie almost 3 years now and she’s still afraid of certain things.  She loves Lowes and HD though.  All those smells and people to pet her and the occasional mouse or bird spotted in the back of the aisle… 

Phoebe looks great.  Nice lighting.  She’ll get less timid.  The rescue we used told us it takes some dogs a year to start to feel safe and secure - longer if they were mistreated.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 8, 2022)

Her timid expression is what makes the photo more special.  Have you tried letting her roam the studio while you fire off the lights.  Maybe she get acclimated.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 9, 2022)

@SquarePeg We took Phoebe to Lowes last week for the first time. Surprisingly she did fairly well. The only thing that bothered her was all the people that wanted to pet her. LOL 

@CherylL She has a serious anxiety issue with thunderstorms and lightning, so bad we have to give her doggy Valium prior to storms. We've never had one quite this bad before.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 9, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> @SquarePeg We took Phoebe to Lowes last week for the first time. Surprisingly she did fairly well. The only thing that bothered her was all the people that wanted to pet her. LOL
> 
> @CherylL She has a serious anxiety issue with thunderstorms and lightning, so bad we have to give her doggy Valium prior to storms. We've never had one quite this bad before.


My friend swears by that "thunder shirt" that they make for dog's with storm anxiety.  He has 2 rescues and one is seriously anxious and wears the shirt for more than just thunder.  

On the flip side, Harlie barely even notices thunder or lightning but won't walk across a metal grate or even pass by my rolling office chair if I'm not in it.  Dogs are strange!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 9, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> My friend swears by that "thunder shirt" that they make for dog's with storm anxiety. He has 2 rescues and one is seriously anxious and wears the shirt for more than just thunder



We have one for her, doesn't seem to help. Vet prescribed up to 3 diazipram, so far two seems to ease the anxiety, without totally zapping her.


----------



## slat (Apr 10, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## Winona (Apr 24, 2022)

Great photo! Pretty girl. Thanks for rescuing her. I hope she thrives and some of her anxiety decreases.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 25, 2022)

Awe, that expression.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 25, 2022)

Winona said:


> Great photo! Pretty girl. Thanks for rescuing her. I hope she thrives and some of her anxiety decreases.



The Vet recommended a canine specific daily anxiety pill. She's been on it about a week now and we`re already seeing improvements in daily life.


----------

